# Andreas Spang hopes incident doesn't overshadow accomplishments



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> In four years on the professional MMA circuit, Andreas Spang has never gotten this many interview requests.
> 
> Had he merely advanced to the finals of the season-six middleweight tournament at Bellator 66, he wouldn't have gotten so much attention. Unfortunately, though, it was the near-brawl that came afterward that guaranteed the spotlight.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/28431/bel...ncident-doesnt-overshadow-accomplishments.mma


----------

